

CSS Guidelines for Offshore Outsources - ezxs
http://www.mikebz.com/2011/11/css-design-guidelines-for-offshore.html

======
scottshea
I am just starting to learn Web Design and these are good for me too.

~~~
ezxs
Thanks!

